# Our second home



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay, due to the fact that there are concerns about safety, I'm making an executive decision. If anyone is unhappy with this please feel free to offer other suggestions. But I figure this way no one has to give me any information they don't want to. Those of you who would like to please feel free to PM me with alternative contact info. For those of you who aren't trusting here is the plan.

If the forum ever goes down again this is where we will all meet: http://www.runboard.com/bcountryfriendsgatheringplace

I would suggest you all go there and register and book mark this site for future reference. Do it now, please. If the forum goes down again tomorrow and you haven't bookmarked the info you will be lost. So take the time and do it now. If you have problems please let me know or contact Angie and let her know. 

I don't want to lose anyone, so please do it now.

Thank you!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Shazza was taken so i am Shazzapug same as Raverly name.  Great idea Marchwind.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm mamajohnson there too.
And I sent you info.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great guys, thanks! Pass the word please so we can make sure everyone knows about this. I'll sticky this thread after a few days of floating.

I'd also really like to thank Angie for allowing us to have a second home on her forum. It's a very warm and inviting place.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

... and Frazzlehead has joined up there too!

THANK YOU! Awesome backup plan.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

I am organicfarmer there as well.

Thanks Marchwind for creating another place. I don't post much but do read every week and I missed HT when it was down.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Organic Farmer Angie set it all up. We just occupied one of her rooms for our sleep over :dance: It's really a great place and we sure felt comfy being there.

I'm glad to see that you all have been able to get in without any problems.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi I am signed up as Fellini123 there too. I still havent started on my socks but we have had a very busy month in dog shows. But I will get to it!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hi there! Just thought I'd mention that if your name is taken over on the runboard site,it's probably not someone in Country Friend's Gathering Place, but because of the runboard.com itself. it's like a big umbrella site, with numberous forums....all individual and private. BUT if you have the name "Big Bertha" in one forum that's housed there, You'll automatically log in as "Big Bertha" in the others. 

And I think this is a WONDERFUL idea, Miss Marchy!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwwww, thanks <blush>


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind and all Fiber friends - I'm happy to have your alternate site over on my new little board... it helps make it feel more like HT when HT is being worked on.

Angie


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I am NYCowgirl on there!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

fellini123 said:


> Hi I am signed up as Fellini123 there too. I still havent started on my socks but we have had a very busy month in dog shows. But I will get to it!!
> 
> Alice in Virginia


 I was wondering if you had started yet.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

there will be a drill on the 2nd home thing.... 5 AM GMT this site is going down for maintenance for a few hours (maybe back by morning - but...)


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am over there too. MrsHomesteader!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie was that 5 am this morning? It's back if it was ever down :icecream:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie posted this on her site for those of you who have registered. I thought I'd post it here too so you know when you get over there.
*********************************************************
I know Marchwind has suggested that the Fiber Folks get registered here and bookmark it, just in case.

This runboard has it where you have to post once in site/board to be recorded as a member.

You can just look right now, and bookmark, but if you want Marchwind and others to be able to look at the member list and see who knows about this site, please make at least one post.

Angie


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, it was down--I tried to log on at 8 am -- Shetland time 
Off to register at Angie's.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Katherine!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I was able to sign up as FairviewFarm there too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

FairviewFarm - can you make one post so you'll show in the member list? otherwise you are signed up at runboard.com in general and just don't show as member of the back up board. It's no big deal, you can do it when you need to, also.

Angie


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I am Island Bluebell over there. Looks like a great place! Thanks, Angie!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

AngieM2 - 

Mission accomplished. I am now officially a member of Country Friends.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Marchie and Angie. 

I've signed up and made a post, same name but without _ (which is hard to see with our names underlined on this board anyway!)


----------

